# still have no ppaf at 15 months pp



## mamatosaskia (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi,

My dd is 15 mos old and I have not yet gotten my first ppaf. I have however noticed a change in my cm. For those of you who have already had a child, when did you get your first ppaf? I am still nursing at least once during the night, which must explain why it has taken so long. But, I am getting the start of fertile (seemingly anyway) mucus, have been for a few months now.

Also, what should my cervical position be? It seems high and wet, but has been like that for awhile.

We aren't trying to conceive but aren't trying to prevent another pregnancy. I have spent quite a bit on pg tests, but everytime get a negative. Just trying to get a handle on my fertility while nursing.

Thanks!


----------



## OTMomma (Aug 12, 2003)

No PPAF at 15 months is completely normal. I got mine at 10 mos, but I know there are mom's here who got theirs at 22 months or more.

When my cycles first started to return, I had a number of months of CM that looked fertile at times, before my real fertility started to return. We were trying to avoid at the time, so I didn't take chances. I think the body does some weird stuff as it "gears up" to start ovulating again.

I wish I had more insight for you.

Peace,
Laura


----------



## jraohc (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm at 16 months postpartum and wondering the same things. I've had a few times with changes in my cm. My cervix seems to move, but I don't pay enough attention to know if it's my imagination or not. It's so confusing!


----------



## NaturalMamma (Nov 22, 2001)

Mine came around 18 mos pp and I know others who got it later. It's completely normal and every bf mom is different. My DD was nursing quite a bit, including nighttime.

No worries.









cindi


----------



## mamatosaskia (Sep 20, 2005)

Thanks everyone. I started spotting yesterday, so maybe my af is finally returning. I was actually kind of sad about the spotting, with the return of af it feels like that is one less thing that ties me to my pg with dd. Ah, hormones!


----------



## monocyte (Jun 17, 2004)

Sounds normal to me.

DS is 27 months and still no return. He was a HUGE night nurser, but recently moved into his own room and is suddenly nightweaned. I am hoping that this will bring on AF.


----------

